# Getting to the top of the hill...



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok guys, I need some clever minds to help me brainstorm a bit. I am trying to come up with a relatively inexpensive way to get from the bottom of a trail system to the top, about .8 mile strait shot. This system must be able to handle a decent amount of riders at a time, and be fairly easy to use. I have been thinking of using a rope-tow similar to what you would find on a bunny hill, but I feel like this may be a bit difficult, especially on such a long stretch, and on a decent incline. It may also be possible to link multiple tows and require the rider to transfer from one to another... 

Ideas? Suggestions? Thoughts? Lets hear em!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Ride? It's only an 8th of a mile........

And yes, I've ridden further on my 50lb sled to ride some trails.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

A truck?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Earn your turn. Ride, walk or both. The reward is so much sweeter.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Guess you could setup a winch with about 2000ft of rope. You'd probably need two of em though. We used it for wakeboard/snowboard applications, but you could easily have a few handles to allow multiple guys to ride up and have one person ride down with the handle and pick up the next group. That said it might be a pain in the a$$ to have to deal with it for what you're getting. What's your budget and how many people are gonna be using it?


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

The idea is that these are downhill trails and we would like to get as many rides as possible in a given time frame. ideally, a system we would create would be faster than hiking or biking up the hill, and wouldn't require a vehicle or driver/operator. As far as price range, cost isn't too much of an issue as long as it is minimized. Just for clarification, lets say less than $20,000.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

pro said:


> Ride? It's only an 8th of a mile........
> 
> And yes, I've ridden further on my 50lb sled to ride some trails.


Math isn't your strong suit, is it?


----------



## willacethayer (Feb 23, 2010)

defanitly earn it its only an .8 of a mile. i have had to hike 5 miles before an .8 is nothing man.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you just not fit a truck on the road? I'd still say some sort of vehicle, with odd man out, would be your best bet.

Where are you planning on doing this? Because I can see a problem with $20,000 of equipment just posted up at some local trail. As something that could be self sufficient at capable of pulling several riders almost a mile up a hill is not going to be very portable.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

nvm.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

listen babycakes. by the way thats a terrible handle. but back on topic for a sec.... im sorry but that handle is just awful and i find it hard to get past it. lemme give it another try.

whats it take to push up less than a mile of steep? 10 min? 15 tops if its mega tech? and you wanna invest 20k.... heres another thing i have trouble gettin my head around. 20 fockin thousand? really? shyt, sorry again.

ummmm.... stupid money to save a 10 min walk. so how many man hours will it take to build this thing? how many more to get all the crap and hump it up n down the hill settin it up and gettin it to run properly? lets say thats close to 20 hours time. 20 divided by 6 times 10.... divided by 20,000... oh yeah, thats totally worth it!

dont be offended. im just bein a total smart ass. seriously though, go for it. its a killer idea. 
20k for a 10 min hike????
dammit! im really sorry. must be the caffine


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

pro said:


> Ride? It's only an 8th of a mile........


.8 miles does not equal 1/8th of a mile...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think the obvious answer is to get you mom to drive her minivan with you and all your friends that .8 of a mile. Maybe she will serve orange slices if you are polite.


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

These trails are on private land, and yes it is a 10 min hike up, but thats every run, and twice as long as each ride down! so with 15 rides a day, thats ~2.5 hours hiking and ~1.25 hours riding... We would love to get more riding out of our downhill biking than hiking them up hills.

I was trying to get some help brainstorming on this issue, but I can see that the stereotypes are true when it comes to online forums like this. You guys are just here to get cheap amusement from flaming people rather than providing the insight that comes with the experience these forums were designed to celebrate.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

applecakes said:


> These trails are on private land, and yes it is a 10 min hike up, but thats every run, and twice as long as each ride down! so with 15 rides a day, thats ~2.5 hours hiking and ~1.25 hours riding... We would love to get more riding out of our downhill biking than hiking them up hills.
> 
> I was trying to get some help brainstorming on this issue, but I can see that the stereotypes are true when it comes to online forums like this. You guys are just here to get cheap amusement from flaming people rather than providing the insight that comes with the experience these forums were designed to celebrate.


Ride back up the hill? That'll give you 3.75 hours of bike riding...instead of 1.25. That's 3 times the riding, d00d!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

damn i thought i was being a baby for hiking 45 minutes up 2.5 miles +1300ft altitude gain for 2 minutes of downhill.... you take the crown.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok. I'll try this one last time.

Is it impossible to do this with a truck or small golf cart type vehicle? Because seriously that would be your best solution.

Any sort of tram, bunny slope type convenance that can pull a few riders up a mile worth of steep hill is going to be big, need a solid base cause you can't really just set something on the ground and hope it will pull several hundred pounds of riders and gear, need some serious power ie big electric motor with a bigger generator, and have a means of keeping over 2 miles worth of rope off the ground, unless you want it to wear out fast of get snagged a lot.

I don't think everyone is just flaming you. It's just that what your asking is a big task and likely to consume a lot of energy and the majority of people don't think it's worth it to put some much effort and especially money into saving you a 10 min walk every run.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> damn i thought i was being a baby for hiking 45 minutes up 2.5 miles +1300ft altitude gain for 2 minutes of downhill.... you take the crown.


That's gnarly. I though out hour and a half hike was bad. At least we get 45 minutes to an hour of biking out of it.


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> 45 minutes up 2.5 miles +1300ft altitude gain for 2 minutes of downhill


wtf? 75mph?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Canfield Crampons will make the climb a snap.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

applecakes said:


> wtf? 75mph?


I doubt they hike up the same way they ride.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

im just in one of those creative moods is all. please dont take offense. that said, its kinda a nutty idea all on its own but the world is based on nutty ideas that make guys like me look stupid. maybe this 1 will do the same. or maybe yer just really high and have 20k ya need to piss away. consider sponsorin a few kids instead or be selfish and form a team for yer buddies with all the cool stuff. nuthin wrong with either.


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

There are no roads for a truck. We have been using a sweco for most trail construction, and the track up is what we use for hiking. We could expand that track a bit and get an atv of sorts, but we would prefer not to require a driver, even if we are switching off.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

private land, a $50,000 tractor. ever consider cuttin a manageable trail or path back up? i hate this math bit but if i have it right that would make... ummmm.... 2.... yes! 2 trails to ride! brilliant! cut it big enough and use the 20k for a 4 or 6 seater rhyno with a trailer to tow yer lazy ass's back up which can dbl as a tool to help build more trail. or just cut a road for moms mini van through the orange grove to triple yer efficiancy!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## mgunstudios (Apr 13, 2008)

This seems best.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, sure mr smart guy! now how the hells he gonna get the bikes up now that all the pushers are gone? dumb ass


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

applecakes said:


> Ok guys, I need some clever minds to help me brainstorm a bit. I am trying to come up with a relatively inexpensive way to get from the bottom of a trail system to the top, about .8 mile strait shot. This system must be able to handle a decent amount of riders at a time, and be fairly easy to use. I have been thinking of using a rope-tow similar to what you would find on a bunny hill, but I feel like this may be a bit difficult, especially on such a long stretch, and on a decent incline. It may also be possible to link multiple tows and require the rider to transfer from one to another...
> 
> Ideas? Suggestions? Thoughts? Lets hear em!


Here's my take: if you're gonna try to use a tow rope kind of deal, you're going to need to cut a new, straight, fairly smooth track to tow riders back up. If you're going to do that, why not just make a road? The road doesn't have to be straight up and down, look around and pick the path of least resistance. Especially if you've got a little dozer :thumbsup:

I can't blame you for wanting something because I've thought the same thing on some of the trails I've built, but it's just too impractical. Except here we can't exactly build a road to shuttle so it's all walking.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i have a idea that really could work. justcheckin gave me this link.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

pro said:


> Ride? It's only an 8th of a mile........


lol


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

get a helicopter or how about a time machine, yeah that should work!


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah no mater how you cut it unless your trail is just a straight shot you will need some sort of straight road access for any type of lift system you want to put in. I'd say take your tractor cut a straight road and then buy clapped out old van cut the roof and most of the back off and ta-da, shuttle vehicle.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Motorize your bikes.Braaap!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Used rope tow.... probably cost a fortune to install though.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

cut an awesome orv trail. buy a jeep or side by side or something. hire someone to drive it, pay them 20k if the money tree is fruitful.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

You could also do a motorcycle shuttle if you don't want to cut a wider road for a beater truck.

In the logging days, they used a thing called a "steam donkey" which was basically a primitive rope tow/winch used for hauling logs up mountains. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_donkey
Seems like you could set up a similar device without poles, pulleys and all the complexity of a real rope tow, but like others have said, that's a serious piece of equipment. Maybe a beater car with a good engine and the rope around one of the wheels (sans tires) would work. Could be dangerous if you don't have a good way to control it though.

Just some random thoughts...


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

This thing is right up your alley.

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/for...74-shuttle-buddy-personal-shuttle-device.html

http://shuttlebuddy.com/


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> This thing is right up your alley.
> 
> http://www.socaltrailriders.org/for...74-shuttle-buddy-personal-shuttle-device.html
> 
> http://shuttlebuddy.com/


Thats kind of cool and also really stupid.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Take that $20,000 and hire a bunch of midgets to push your bikes up and carry your crap. This way you and your blue blood buddies can take a leisurely stroll back to the top. Your bike will be cleaned off an re-tuned for the next five minute power ride. Midgets add coolness to all XXX Sports. :band:

http://www.hireamidget.com/pics.htm


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe one of these?
http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ets.ProdCatProduct?pNbr=1970W&tM=GC&link=enav

I just saved you $10 000 so you can buy a new DH rig and pay me the rest as consultant fee.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

applecakes said:


> These trails are on private land, and yes it is a 10 min hike up, but thats every run, and twice as long as each ride down! so with 15 rides a day, thats ~2.5 hours hiking and ~1.25 hours riding... We would love to get more riding out of our downhill biking than hiking them up hills.
> 
> I was trying to get some help brainstorming on this issue, but I can see that the stereotypes are true when it comes to online forums like this. You guys are just here to get cheap amusement from flaming people rather than providing the insight that comes with the experience these forums were designed to celebrate.


If you like to spend the money and especially on private land then do so. Its your money after all... There are many ways, winches with cables, atvs if cars or trucks are not able to climb the hill etc etc...

But I will tell you my story: I used to do DH runs only on our local spot. We used trucks and cars. For a 6min downhill run we spent about 40 minutes, maybe more! Some times we spent all day on the mountain and only did 3 or 4 runs! At first it was nice! But then it was boring... I found my self driving more than riding... It was then when I decided to change my bike. I replaced my big hit with an sx trail. Not an XC bike of course but surely a "pedalable" bike. Climbing is fun too. Don't get us wrong when we tell you that earning your runs is nice. Now I don't drive at all! I spend all day on my saddle.

Besides you can see it from another angle too: When skiing or snowboarding on a resort, or when riding at a bike park, you still spend a lot of time on the lifts!!! There is no way for a downhiller to spend more time riding than climbing, at least the majority of downhillers.

Come on... Not everything is supposed to be easy...


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

a 10 minute push for 15-20 minutes of riding is a great ratio. We should all be so lucky.

edit: read it wrong.

Still, I'd be surprised if some sort of set up would save you a ton of time. and it'd be harder to run it solo.


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

I would get one of these. Mount a hitch to the back, you will have fun going both ways


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

Walk and ride up use the money on some awesome lift service trips.


----------



## tannerdrummer (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have a hot tub?
If you do, theres this thing called a hot tub time machine.
They are usually pretty usefull.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

applecakes said:


> These trails are on private land, and yes it is a 10 min hike up, but thats every run, and twice as long as each ride down! so with 15 rides a day, thats ~2.5 hours hiking and ~1.25 hours riding... We would love to get more riding out of our downhill biking than hiking them up hills.
> 
> I was trying to get some help brainstorming on this issue, but I can see that the stereotypes are true when it comes to online forums like this. You guys are just here to get cheap amusement from flaming people rather than providing the insight that comes with the experience these forums were designed to celebrate.


And since when is there anything wrong with cheap amusement? 

Actually, you're getting a good ratio of flame/help, especially given the topic. And, you still have MTBR's top consultant who has not yet chimed in, SMT should be along shortly to tell you that you must NEVER pedal (or run the risk of puking your guts out), and stop being such a p u s s y and push that thing to the top...problem will be solved...(he expects to be paid in installments of Beck's BTW, don't offer him any money it's just an inconvenient extra step for him...). 

If you are getting 5 minutes riding down out of 10 minutes pushing up, you are doing better than me. My local hill (in which I have countless hours of digging invested by now), requires 10/12 minutes of hard pushing (with some pedalling in the middle), for a choice of a couple of 1 minute runs. They are packed with fun, but that's still only a 10% ratio of pushing to fun. As someone pointed out though, that's just how it goes with all gravity sports - it takes much less time to get down than it does up, no matter what the equipment (save heliboarding....last time I went the runs down were pretty epic 45 minute jobs, and the flight time back top the top was only about 3-4 minutes...but there was quite some time spent loading the heli etc....I'd say 50/50 on the day. But that doesn't really help you does it?).

We shuttle at a lot of other places we ride though. Sounds like an ATV track and a towrope are going to be your best bet here, even if it means odd man out.

Good luck.


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

i am only going to say this once-MONORAIL!!! does A-gate have the goods?


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

ctasset said:


> I would get one of these. Mount a hitch to the back, you will have fun going both ways


I think that realistically, this is the way to go. I have been saying that if I ever strike it rich, I will get one of these that holds 4 people and 3 bikes on a hitch rack. People would crawl over themselves to be the shuttle b!tch.

I hear that Tamarack ski resort here in Idaho (went bankrupt) is going to start selling off their equipment. Maybe you can pick up a lift for cheap.

http://www.ktvb.com/home/Judge-says-Tamarack-is-officially-bankrupt-88471082.html


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I bet I could find tons of people who wouldn't even ride. They would just want to drive that side by side all day.:thumbsup: This is going the be the fastest most effective 20k spent and you can use it elsewhere.

A constructive idea for you, lets just say you setup a winch at the top and one at the bottom. Then had a tight cable to use as a track. You could connect the two winches and they would then be guided by the tight cable. Where the winches connect you could have a hook to get from the bottom to the top. You would need a remote to operate the top winch to pull you up. Once at the bottom you could start the bottom winch to pull the cable back down to you and it would just hang on the cable as it pulled back down. I don't think this would cost a lot, but I also don't think it would be very fast, especially if you are riding with friends.

Edit; Wench->winch lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

If I had land this is what I would do


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

buy a motorcycle and some straps and pull yourselves up


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

What about a conveyor belt - type of set up? I often fantasize about what it would be like to own my own mountain and what would be the most effective (and least costly) way to get to the top and it seems feasible. Of course I haven't done any kind of research into the idea, but you could run a conveyor belt from point A to point B and even have short stretches of walking/riding distance in between the different belts if some areas are too difficult (or too costly) for the belt. 

Of course you could always just build a road that goes to the top and provide shuttle services, but gas costs could prove costly as hell in the long run, especially a truck going up a steep incline. You would also have to pay someone to drive the truck(s).


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I just don't understand why it's so difficult to either ride up or push up? I know I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes but .8 miles of hiking (or biking) uphill really isn't that big of a deal unless you really are THAT lazy. Jeez, most of the good dh in my area requires either a pedal or a hike to the top that's well over a mile and we're still able to get over 6 runs in a day without being tired.

Hiking and/or riding to the top will make you stronger which in turn will make that hike/ride shorter, which in turn will make you faster on the descent, which in turn gives you more runs in a given timeframe. At least that's my retard math.

Or if you really want to spend 20,000 to be lazy, buy a few chainsaws, chop down trees in an ideal path up from the bottom to the top, buy an old toyota 4x4 with burly tires and lockers, and drive to the top. Heck you'd still have money left over to buy a new dh bike. Or you could be really smart and if you have any trees of value call up a lumber company and they might just pay you to chop them down and clear out a path for you :thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

jcook1989 said:


> I doubt they hike up the same way they ride.


exactly. fire road climb, then go down the real way. hiking up the hill itself takes even longer.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

What is wrong with you guys, is this the XC forum all of the sudden? Anyone who has spent a day riding chairlifts and cranking out run after run realizes how awesome it is to efficiently shuttle like that.

That being said, I can't think of anything other than a rope tow system, and I'm not sure if I have ever seen one 8/10 of a mile long. I like the idea of getting a beat up permanent shuttle van or truck and just leaving it out there. You could hire someone at minimum wage to drive it and get a ton of runs that way.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

dig a tunnel into the mountain until you are under the trail head then install an elevator. , damn that wont work, you would still have to pedal.....


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

two words, Jet Pack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd place another vote for cut a wider trail next to the riding trail and just do a moto/atv tow up. Doesn't even need to be that wide, just like a mini fireroad. If it's on private land and you're willing to spend $10k's then just rent a bobcat/tractor for a day and clear a somewhat smooth path, and then buy a moto or something.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ever see predator*

The scene where Arnold sneaks up on the camp and straps the satchel to the truck, lifts it off the stand and dumps it across the courtyard.

That truck has a belt drive connected to the rear wheel. That's what you need.


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/M35A...temQQptZMilitary_Vehicles?hash=item45f1dc44c1

deuce and a half :thumbsup:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

i say in this lovely economy find some small time ski hill that is closing down or one that is replacing a chairlift and get some rickety old thing that is rusted out and use your 20k to install your very own chairlift....also send pictures if you get stuck on said chairlift when nobody is operating it :thumbsup:


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

OK now that I am getting a few serious answers Ill clarify the situation a bit. I have always biked to the trail heads myself (one of my favorite bike being a Ransom for that reason), but this project is to test a concept for a mtb park with close proximity to a major west coast city. The idea is to be able to charge people a small fee (~$10 per day) to session the trail system for the day, and to provide a "lift accessed" feel. Because there will be people wanting rides at irregular intervals, a single van or other vehicle would be less than ideal. What I am thinking, is digging out a smooth strait track and having probably 3 rope tows which you must switch between. Each would have hooks every 15 feet or so which you could attach to your headset to get pulled up... Has anyone seen a system like this or have any insight into how it may perform?


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

applecakes said:


> OK now that I am getting a few serious answers Ill clarify the situation a bit. I have always biked to the trail heads myself (one of my favorite bike being a Ransom for that reason), but this project is to test a concept for a mtb park with close proximity to a major west coast city. The idea is to be able to charge people a small fee (~$10 per day) to session the trail system for the day, and to provide a "lift accessed" feel. Because there will be people wanting rides at irregular intervals, a single van or other vehicle would be less than ideal. What I am thinking, is digging out a smooth strait track and having probably 3 rope tows which you must switch between. Each would have hooks every 15 feet or so which you could attach to your headset to get pulled up... Has anyone seen a system like this or have any insight into how it may perform?


If it's going to be open to the public, you'll probably need to have a lift operator for liability reasons. Someone who can hit the kill switch in case of emergency.

Multiple rope tows, I see where you are going with that, but that means 3 connect / release cycles just to get to the top, sort of a hassle don't you think? How easy and fast is it to unhook at the top? Gotta be a super quick process or else what happens before the rope turns 180 and goes back down hill?


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

The issue with what you describe is that you start getting into an actual resort lift type operation. It will take more fuel to run that thing than you will get in a day at $10 pp. The other issue is maintenance. It takes a lot of tension when you factor the amount of force drawn by even 5 or 6 people on it at once. You also HAVE to have at least two people operating the thing. So you may as well have two busses or shuttle trucks.

The only reason resorts can afford to use the lift chairs is because of what they make off of them in the winter time. It is simply a benefit of the ski season. Along with most resorts leave one chair open in the summer to attract some sort of summer tourism. May as well try and fill it up if it is running.

I am not sure what angle you are looking at this from. Are you wanting to start a business or just have a lift for you and friends? From a business perspective, save your money and build better trails. If the trails are worth it, no one is going to complain about waiting for a bus or truck. If you want to open a resort with any lift, capitol, capitol, capitol and if it were my business it better be somewhere I can get at least 6+ months of good usage and following.

My advice, take your money and build some awesome trails and establish a name. Once that is done, you will figure out what kind of following you will have and can figure what method of transport will be needed. If the trail is good enough, sell punch cards for each time you pick someone up.


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

And here is why you have to have at least a few operators! LINK

The other issue with tow ropes is they do not provide smooth force. The part you hold on to is spring loaded. So if you were on a bike, you may reach points where you start and stop depending on the ground bellow you. It has to be this way because it would take a lot of dirt to make a perfect incline with no high or low points as the rope pulls you up.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*think vending machine*



applecakes said:


> OK now that I am getting a few serious answers Ill clarify the situation a bit. I have always biked to the trail heads myself (one of my favorite bike being a Ransom for that reason), but this project is to test a concept for a mtb park with close proximity to a major west coast city. The idea is to be able to charge people a small fee (~$10 per day) to session the trail system for the day, and to provide a "lift accessed" feel. Because there will be people wanting rides at irregular intervals, a single van or other vehicle would be less than ideal. What I am thinking, is digging out a smooth strait track and having probably 3 rope tows which you must switch between. Each would have hooks every 15 feet or so which you could attach to your headset to get pulled up... Has anyone seen a system like this or have any insight into how it may perform?


not a new concept, and people are too dumb to "attach to your headset to get pulled up."


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

install a rail system with a winch so that way it can just unwinch itself and nobody needs to control it to take it back down.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

applecakes said:


> OK now that I am getting a few serious answers Ill clarify the situation a bit. I have always biked to the trail heads myself (one of my favorite bike being a Ransom for that reason), but this project is to test a concept for a mtb park with close proximity to a major west coast city. The idea is to be able to charge people a small fee (~$10 per day) to session the trail system for the day, and to provide a "lift accessed" feel. Because there will be people wanting rides at irregular intervals, a single van or other vehicle would be less than ideal. What I am thinking, is digging out a smooth strait track and having probably 3 rope tows which you must switch between. Each would have hooks every 15 feet or so which you could attach to your headset to get pulled up... Has anyone seen a system like this or have any insight into how it may perform?


You need a chairlift.


----------



## cchris (Mar 26, 2010)

Connecting to a headset...bad idea. I have done this before pulling a motorcycle that broke down. The rider is unable to lean and control the bike and WILL be pulled over. I have a Moto towe strap and the rider being pulled must grab a handle. No joke, sadly and truly I have done this before........NO WAY


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

One of the most simple and elegant solutions I found to moving people up a hill was an old tramway in England. To describe it as simply as possible: there were two cars connected via a cable, which was looped around a giant pulley at the top. When one car was at the top, the other was at the bottom, and in operation the top car would pull the bottom car up the hill, with the cars passing in the middle of the hill. It worked using a counterweight system - there was a reservoir in the top car that would fill with water while people boarded at the bottom. The top car, once full, was heavy enough to pull the loaded bottom car up. Once the heavier car reached the bottom, the water was off loaded while the process was repeated up top. Everything worked with just a water supply at the top of the hill - no motors or engines.

Not exactly practical with a $20,000 budget, but depending on the local situation and level of your ingenuity, it might be a spark. It would take a good engineer to make it work safely.

-Aaron


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Aaron, definitely something to look into.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

besides my rusted out rickety chairlift idea my thought would be to use some kind of rope tow as of course everybody has said, but in order to get up I was thinking you might be able to use climbing ascenders to grab on to the rope but then be able to detach it. or you could use something like sailing cleats that can easily grab onto the rope and remove quickly. you would however with whatever system need to have an on/off switch at the top and bottom. not an electrician so not sure how this would work but thinking of a three way switch. this however is also based loosly on one person using the rig at a time or a few people that are close enough together to start and end at the same time (read: have a decent sized landing at the top and bottom to fit several people)

also why does everybody keep saying 'drive a truck'....that is simply shuttling, which is all good dont get me wrong, but it isnt something one person can operate.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Show us some pics of this area so we can see what you're thinking?


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Show us some pics of this area so we can see what you're thinking?


I don't know what the OP is thinking. Buy a motocross bike.

Really, why would you go through all this so you don't have to pedal. That problem was solved along time ago.

I use one of these. It goes UP and DOWN without pedaling, plus it is super easy to load.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Show us some pics of this area so we can see what you're thinking?


first show me the features that everyone is gonna pay for


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kapaso said:


> I don't know what the OP is thinking. Buy a motocross bike.
> 
> Really, why would you go through all this so you don't have to pedal. That problem was solved along time ago.
> 
> I use one of these. It goes UP and DOWN without pedaling, plus it is super easy to load.:thumbsup:


what about THIS?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

In the Tipping Point, it shows the guy from finland using a cable system to get up his local "hill", there is a cable above and ropes hang down with disc like objects at the end of the rope, you put the disc under your rear end and then sit on it on top of your seat, the cable then pulls the rope up the hill, pulling you up


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

applecakes said:


> The idea is that these are downhill trails and we would like to get as many rides as possible in a given time frame. ideally, a system we would create would be faster than hiking or biking up the hill, and wouldn't require a vehicle or driver/operator. As far as price range, cost isn't too much of an issue as long as it is minimized. Just for clarification, lets say less than $20,000.


If you're too lazy to push or ride that far then a million runs won't make you better. You need to get in shape dude. The cool part about DH is it's brilliant interval training if you do it right. Climbing and descending are two different exercises that will both benefit your DH riding.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Good god man, I can't believe the amount of people dogging on the guy for wanting some lift served riding. I thought this was the DH forum. Maybe you guys suggesting riding up the hill meant to post in the XC forum? There is no way in hell you're going to ride a real downhill bike up a mountain that is actually rough and steep enough to demand the use of a DH bike for going down.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Midgets add coolness to all XXX Sports.


sweet. mascot 4 lyfe. i wonder if i can make this a paid gig...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. Blonde said:


> If you're too lazy to push or ride that far then a million runs won't make you better. You need to get in shape dude. The cool part about DH is it's brilliant interval training if you do it right. Climbing and descending are two different exercises that will both benefit your DH riding.


Moronic, completely moronic.

Edit:
Just checked, you're from AL, no surprise you don't really understand DH.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Magic Carpet?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

.8 miles. lemme put it another way.... point eight miles. if anyone is still havin trouble with this, allow me to make it even more clear. thats less than a mile. and he owns a $50,000 bulldozer to build anything he wants in the way of a walkable path on private land. thats fifty THOUSAND dollars worth of road making equipment just in case the trail is too tough to push yer damn bike up all by yerself. i wont even mention the return on the investment pretty much sucks as far as cash and time spent to time saved. 

so why am i so harsh, you might ask? cuz the plan is to spend another 20 grand (thats about like if ya spent $1000 20 times) on a tossed together system that is not only total overkill but might just kill someone. or at least stub a toe. its great that hes thinkin and tryin to do it better but this isnt the way if ya ask me... and obviously a few other folks. plus im tryin to bring a smile to the place so accept a bit of humor will ya?


----------



## cchris (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahh, I could not agree more. The topic is not about the time it takes to push up a hill or weather it makes financial sence. I do believe the topic is if a rope pull can be done and how. I think the guy is searching for ideas from people who have seen or built such an apparatuses around the country. :thumbsup:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I know this does not solve your public access issue but it can tow 3-4 guys up with ease and is almost as fun for the driver going back down.

http://www.can-am.brp.com/en-US/models/outlander-800r-efi/index.htm

I use a Polaris 550 4X4 ATV at my shuttle spot and I never mind driving every 2-3 runs.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

cactuscorn said:


> .8 miles. lemme put it another way.... point eight miles. if anyone is still havin trouble with this, allow me to make it even more clear. thats less than a mile. and he owns a $50,000 bulldozer to build anything he wants in the way of a walkable path on private land. thats fifty THOUSAND dollars worth of road making equipment just in case the trail is too tough to push yer damn bike up all by yerself. i wont even mention the return on the investment pretty much sucks as far as cash and time spent to time saved.
> 
> so why am i so harsh, you might ask? cuz the plan is to spend another 20 grand (thats about like if ya spent $1000 20 times) on a tossed together system that is not only total overkill but might just kill someone. or at least stub a toe. its great that hes thinkin and tryin to do it better but this isnt the way if ya ask me... and obviously a few other folks. plus im tryin to bring a smile to the place so accept a bit of humor will ya?


Dude, come on. Don't be player hating. What is with you people? When did the DH forum get anti-shuttle? I don't get it.

20 grand is chump change in the grand scheme of things. I bet some of the dudes who are dissing this thread spend that much on chamois butter in a year.

Have you seen the guy's land? For all you know that 8/10 of a mile could be 1000' vertical climb.

Would you rather get 2 runs in an afternoon pushing your bike or 15 runs taking the lift? I don't see how to break it down any simpler than that.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I think its a bit silly, but i have to admit, if there were a .8 mile climb here to a dh run, I'd try it.

What about buying some old track from a mine, and modifying the carts that go on them - then using a winch system to tow them? hell, I dunno... good luck tho!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dear people who think they ride DH because they have an AM bike, and should really be on an XC bike: 

Go back to the AM/beginner forum. Stop clogging this thread up with worthlessness. 

Second, noobs who think that skill and speed are all thats important in biking are just that: noobs. Working out and getting in shape WILL make you a faster rider. pedaling up the hill probably will too. But who the fyck cares, more time riding downhill is more fun, and who likes pedaling a DH bike up a hill. If its proper DH trails that bikes like the SXT and reign X don't cut it, then you want a proper DH bike. And real DH bikes don't do uphills well. Yes, I could get more fit by riding my bike up the mile and a half of hill and 1300 vert on my local trails, but I sure as sh1t wouldn't have as much fun. And at the end of the day, thats what its all about. I'm betting most people agree. So guys on your AM bikes: its cool that you shave your legs and go ride moab and do some drops here and there - some of you even ride pretty gnarly lines on your AM bikes, but they're NOT the same as DH bikes and some people want dedicated DH bikes and dedicated DH trails, which don't do uphill well. 

Others of you, like cactuscorn (NAT CHAMP, REPRESENT!) are just naysaying old men who like to say nay. 

laying down some rail seems like a pretty good suggestion, but I'm betting the material and labor cost would be well over 20K, and you'd have to spend double that on somebody to design it for you. Cutting an ATV trail and hiring a couple guys on ATV's to shuttle for you seems like the most cost effective, and I think spending LESS money on a way to get you up the hill and more money on trails makes more sense for somewhere trying to attract riders.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

William42 said:


> Cutting an ATV trail and hiring a couple guys on ATV's to shuttle for you seems like the most cost effective, and I think spending LESS money on a way to get you up the hill and more money on trails makes more sense for somewhere trying to attract riders.


isnt that what we said about 4 days ago? nay? what would be cool is if ya took the time to read before shouting the same thing that was spoken quietly beforehand. seems to be a theme with you young man. now go to yer room!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

cactuscorn said:


> isnt that what we said about 4 days ago? nay? what would be cool is if ya took the time to read before shouting the same thing that was spoken quietly beforehand. seems to be a theme with you young man. now go to yer room!


I'm echoing that sentiment, but I still think you're a naysayer.

Go shake your stick at somebody your own age!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

didnt you know? i belong to the knights who say "nay!" take that ya young whippersnapper!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

William42 said:


> Dear people who think they ride DH because they have an AM bike, and should really be on an XC bike:
> 
> Go back to the AM/beginner forum. Stop clogging this thread up with worthlessness.


wUrd.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*show some photos already*



William42 said:


> "laying down some rail seems like a pretty good suggestion,"
> 
> agree.. rails
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Edit:
> Just checked, you're from AL, no surprise you don't really understand DH.


That's actually precisely the reason I don't mind pushing or pedalling a heavy ass DH sled up some trails. Its hard to find people as dedicated to travel as I am so I'm used to getting my own ass up some ridiculous ****. BTW: I've been racing DH since the 90s. I just have an aversion to laziness. If he had said something longer i'd understand. At .8 miles he can be up in under ten minutes. That means 4+ runs in an hour unless you're a slouch. You want more than 40 runs in a day or are you just lazy? My poor grasp of DH has led me to believe that the reason Americans sucked for so long is laziness.


----------



## McBloodClot (Feb 7, 2010)

Dude have you ever been on a rope tow system? As efficient as those work, I have ditched them at snow resorts and hiked after paying for my lift ticket...and you want to drop $20 grand on one or something similar for a .8 mile uphill climb? Wow Americans are really all about being lazy, blowing money they don't have, eating Mcdonalds, and smoking way too much weed. We have a thing called legs...if you can't hike your bike that distance...then maybe you should grow a beer gut, and pick up dirt biking.


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

nightofthefleming said:


> In the Tipping Point, it shows the guy from finland using a cable system to get up his local "hill", there is a cable above and ropes hang down with disc like objects at the end of the rope, you put the disc under your rear end and then sit on it on top of your seat, the cable then pulls the rope up the hill, pulling you up


Thanks man, Ill check it out.


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> In the Tipping Point, it shows the guy from finland using a cable system to get up his local "hill", there is a cable above and ropes hang down with disc like objects at the end of the rope, you put the disc under your rear end and then sit on it on top of your seat, the cable then pulls the rope up the hill, pulling you up


From an engineering point of view, this is the only suggestion so far that I've read that stands any chance of doing the job safely for under 20k $. BTW you do realise once you've installed it, if you allow others to use it, you will need public liability insurance, which the cost of will probably blow the entire idea right out of affordability. Welcome to the land of litigation, Sorry.:madman: :madmax:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

McBloodClot said:


> I have ditched them at snow resorts and hiked after paying for my lift ticket...


That's because you have no skillz. It takes just a tiny bit of coordination to use a rope tow.


----------



## RippinHellion (Aug 26, 2009)

In the DVD The Tipping Point, Matti is using a detachable poma lift to get him to the top. Call the resort and ask how it works


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the clip Hellion, this is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't think they're hating at the idea of shuttling so much, they're hating cause he's thrown out the most rational solution, a pick up truck. Most people don't have lifts to take them up every run, most people either ride back up or take turns driving to the top. 

For $10,000, you could buy a big ol flat bed. Got 5 riding buddies? Each of you drives 2 runs in a row then switch, the rest of you get to ride 8 runs in a row. Someone twists an ankle one day can't ride anymore? He shuttles the rest of the day, unless he's a total prick...

And we'll do the math on this, just for giggles. 5 minute runs did we say? Driving 12mph back up the hill will take you 4 minutes a trip. If everyone shuttles 2 trips, thats 18 minutes each turn. To 40 minutes of riding, before you have to drive again. You do rack up 32 more minutes of sitting in the bed of the truck time, but we're only looking at a 10 minute differential here. If one were to drive 24mph, well that would just throw a wrench in the mix and your riding out put would be enormous. All of a sudden you're only sittin in the bed for 16 minutes, and only driving for 14, still riding 40 though. That flips the differential to plus 10 minutes of riding. Yeah yeah there's loading time and all that to consider also, but you didn't figure that in so I'm not either.

Now, find a tow rope or lift or whatever, that will pull you up at 24 mph, for $10,000 and you'll have a reasonable argument on why a truck is not your best option.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

RippinHellion said:


> In the DVD The Tipping Point, Matti is using a detachable poma lift to get him to the top. Call the resort and ask how it works


exactly what i was saying


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

dont do it! youll break yer back like he did!

that looks pretty cool and generally safe for the masses. just not convinced its worth the cash yet.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

nvm


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Spend 5k on a beater lifted truck, spend another 5k on making a dirt road...Bam, saved 10 grand.

Improvise some sort of guard rail system and then you can ghost ride the truck back to the bottom! No more odd man outs


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha yes! ghost ride the whip! just get a big bumper/runnout at the bottom for it.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

That hill is called Kalpalinna, a quick google search shows that the longest run down is 450m. In the video it says 1min to go up, 30sec to come down. The hill the OP is talking about has a 0.8mi or 1280m "lift" run.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platter_lift

I'd say 20k wouldn't even buy you the cable for a 1.28km platter lift...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Though I don't really see a problem. If I had any hills close to home (not 3hour drive from home) I'd hike the crap out of it. 0.8 is enough to do 10+ runs a day and also really helps with the fitness.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hahahahaha Shuttle Buddy!??!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Last weekend we partied with a giant midget.They don't stand out like the small ones.


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

or the hard way


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

tgiles said:


>


words escape me... :eekster: :eekster:

more pix stat.

4WD! that thing would be unstoppable!!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*winner winner chicken dinner*



tgiles said:


> ]


Some serious weight there damn, what's the top speed?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tgiles said:


>


leaf-springs


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

No speedo, so im not quite sure on the top speed, plus it's not mine, it's my cousin's he could probably tell you a hell of a lot more than i could. That's my bike on the back though, it's probably the funnest way to the top of the hill. Then unload the bike and haul ass back down. It's awesome for scouting out new locations.

As far as the comment on the leaf springs highdell, coilovers are EXPENSIVE!!!!!!! Leafsprings are cheap and easy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tgiles said:


> As far as the comment on the leaf springs highdell, coilovers are EXPENSIVE!!!!!!! Leafsprings are cheap and easy.


hehe, I'm just playin' y'all know me  
like that thing isn't bad-A :thumbsup:

if you can squint, you can see what I got - yeah, it's got a 4" lift on leafs
and it's not the coveted solid axle front








'87 runner
It goes more places than it shouldn't tho


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

another shot I found 









I know yer jealous  
:lol:


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

Those 4runners are great trucks, they never seem to die. Those are cute little tire you got there, what are they 31x12.50's. Hehe, just playin.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tgiles said:


> Those 4runners are great trucks, they never seem to die. Those are cute little tire you got there, what are they 31x12.50's. Hehe, just playin.


33 mofo!

anyways, 300K+ club :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

tgiles said:


> No speedo, so im not quite sure on the top speed, plus it's not mine, it's my cousin's he could probably tell you a hell of a lot more than i could. That's my bike on the back though, it's probably the funnest way to the top of the hill. Then unload the bike and haul ass back down. It's awesome for scouting out new locations.
> 
> As far as the comment on the leaf springs highdell, coilovers are EXPENSIVE!!!!!!! Leafsprings are cheap and easy.


That's probably one trail network where the ride up is more fun than the ride down!


----------



## Zodiac (May 14, 2006)

These guys have one of those 'water balance' lifts http://www.cat.org.uk/index.tmpl?refer=index&init=1

Its a lot shorter than 0.8 miles though

I also went to a house onetime in Mill Valley, CA that had a minature electric funicular railway that they used to cart groceries and people up the 100 steps to their hill.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*thing's so rad*



tgiles said:


> No speedo, so im not quite sure on the top speed, plus it's not mine, it's my cousin's he could probably tell you a hell of a lot more than i could. That's my bike on the back though, it's probably the funnest way to the top of the hill. Then unload the bike and haul ass back down. It's awesome for scouting out new locations.
> 
> As far as the comment on the leaf springs highdell, coilovers are EXPENSIVE!!!!!!! Leafsprings are cheap and easy.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

highdelll said:


> hehe, I'm just playin' y'all know me
> like that thing isn't bad-A :thumbsup:
> t


Those are Rockwell 2.5 ton axles off of a military 6x6, so the suspension is completely custom. Leafs work fine with an anti-axle-wrap bar on the rear axle. 

That is a great looking truck, simple and heavy duty.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

DeerhillOG said:


>


Pretty nice that they think it's cool to go wheelin' while there is a battle being fought in the not so far distance.....


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

McBloodClot said:


> Dude have you ever been on a rope tow system? As efficient as those work, I have ditched them at snow resorts and hiked after paying for my lift ticket...and you want to drop $20 grand on one or something similar for a .8 mile uphill climb? Wow Americans are really all about being lazy, blowing money they don't have, eating Mcdonalds, and smoking way too much weed. We have a thing called legs...if you can't hike your bike that distance...then maybe you should grow a beer gut, and pick up dirt biking.


Congrats! You have managed to appear ignorant as hell by generalizing and exhibiting blatant, blind nationalism, calling people who ride dirt bikes "lazy", and actually claiming that tow ropes are difficult to use. You're an inspiration to trolls everywhere.

Cool movie voice over -- "When looking like an idiot in only one or two areas simply isn't enough, this man dares to take it to a whole other level. Your average dumbass? Doesn't hold a candle to this guy! Ladies and gentlemen, behold, the new generation of troll... McbloodClot!"


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

davec113 said:


> Those are Rockwell 2.5 ton axles off of a military 6x6, so the suspension is completely custom. Leafs work fine with an anti-axle-wrap bar on the rear axle.
> 
> That is a great looking truck, simple and heavy duty.


You sir, know your sh!t!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*had a 92*



highdelll said:


> 33 mofo!
> 
> anyways, 300K+ club :thumbsup:


damn, 300...

I sold mine after 120K. The only weak spot is the gasket, or the headers tended to crack. thing will go forever.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

highdelll said:


> another shot I found
> I know yer jealous
> :lol:


Looks like some dog pissed on ur wheel. One day ill buy a toy truck. Would love a kzte not sure if they still make them.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

OK -- I'm hijacking this -- do a search on residential ski rope tows. (I'm in the process of doing this myself as I'm building a free ride track on my property and want to spend my time riding not pushing). That said, there are two options -- a gas 5-10hp motor but I'm favoring a an electric 10-20hp motor and gear it down: 
http://www.electricmotors.com/conveyormotor2.html

Or a an AC Gear/Motor:
http://www.baldor.com/products/product.asp?1=1&product=Gear+Products&family=AC+Gear+Motors|vw_GearProducts_ACGearMotors

Whichever motor you use will have to be Farm, Industrial, or Utility duty or you'll burn it out.

Then use 1 inch rope and re-braid it to create a rope tow. At the bottom you'll need the ability to manage tension (a "car" on a 15 foot track which I haven't figured out yet but an industrial sliding door track & rollers seems to be my best bet). Along the way I'll use two 8 inch rims (from a utility trailer) to keep the ropes running straight and off the ground which means you'll have to let go and regrab the rope at two points.

Total cost with rope will run 2K but having a ski and bike run in my back yard will be sick.

Now - if there are any engineers who want to tell me I'm nuts I'm all ears but conceptually this makes sense. I'll get this up and running by August September and will post exactly how I did it.

This will also be my ski run so winters will be a blast (I'm at 7,000 feet and get plenty of snow!)


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

edenger said:


> OK -- I'm hijacking this -- do a search on residential ski rope tows. (I'm in the process of doing this myself as I'm building a free ride track on my property and want to spend my time riding not pushing). That said, there are two options -- a gas 5-10hp motor but I'm favoring a an electric 10-20hp motor and gear it down:
> http://www.electricmotors.com/conveyormotor2.html
> 
> Or a an AC Gear/Motor:
> ...


cool.

I'm not sure how long a textile rope will last or if it will stretch too much, cable might be the way to go, but prolly more $$$.

Have you done the power calculations? I'd figure out how much weight it needs to pull uphill and how fast, calculate HP, and get a motor with a decent reserve, as there could be considerable friction losses.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

How would you attach yourself via cable? Some sort of clamp or friction device?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

edenger said:


> How would you attach yourself via cable? Some sort of clamp or friction device?


Maybe something like a climbing ascender...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

people are thinking about this kind of stuff for sure.

http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Paten...n-between-a-traction-cable-and-a-bicycle-with

I look forward to more bike parks with lifts and and improvements to the bike lift technology especially if "green" power sources can be used.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

edenger said:


> OK -- I'm hijacking this -- do a search on residential ski rope tows. (I'm in the process of doing this myself as I'm building a free ride track on my property and want to spend my time riding not pushing). That said, there are two options -- a gas 5-10hp motor but I'm favoring a an electric 10-20hp motor and gear it down:
> http://www.electricmotors.com/conveyormotor2.html
> 
> Or a an AC Gear/Motor:
> ...


My dad made his own rope-tow in the late 70s/early 80s. Salvaged a beat-on F 250 with a diesel, put it up on blocks except for the drive wheels. Slung a rope up to the top, with some jockey wheels (old rims bolted to 4x4 posts), Start it up, throw the trans in granny and up you go.

Too bad we dont get much pow in Wisconsin, they had fun for a few winters and then his buddies land (where the tow and hill was) got sold.

I know hes got a picture some place, i'll see if i can ask him to look for it.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

cut an ATV trail for the ride up. different buddy drives atv back down each run. atv trail would be smaller and easier to cut than truck road.

plus youll have an ATV trail for sweet trail gaps on your downhill runs/


----------



## tyranniux (Apr 7, 2009)

mgunstudios said:


> This seems best.


im still laughing out loud at this!

:thumbsup:


----------



## badbadleroybrown (Feb 20, 2009)

All you need is a few thousand feet of steel cable, a winch, a generator, a zip line trolley, a couple eye bolts, a couple turnbuckles, couple wire rope thimbles, & a half dozen or so cable clamps..

Build up a zip line from top to bottom... put a winch up top and attach the line to the zip trolley and then run a line from the trolley at attach whatever you want to hold on to or hook it to your handlebars or whatever...


----------

